
Linear Algebra Abridged – Sheldon Axler (WEBDL, 2016) - seycombi
http://linear.axler.net/LinearAbridged.html
======
seycombi
direct link
[http://linear.axler.net/LinearAbridged.pdf](http://linear.axler.net/LinearAbridged.pdf)

------
kwhitefoot
Looks like it should make a good crib sheet for someone who has learnt the
material but doesn't use it often. Eaiser to scan than the full book.

